# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Mark One Dev Kits?

## Lindros_bigE

Does anyone know what the Dev Kits consist of?  I hear that they will begin shipping in July, and was wondering what the price is and what they will consist of.  Do we need to put them together ourselves?

----------


## fabhappy

The differences are outlined at the bottom of their home page:

*The Mark One ships with:*Mark One 3D PrinterMarkForged softwareCarbon fiber filament sample, 100 cm3 (6.1 in3)Fiberglass filament sample, 150 cm3 (9.2 in3)Nylon filament, 1000 cm3 (61 in3)PLA filament, 1000 cm3 (61 in3)2 x CFF Quick-change nozzle2 x FFF Quick-change nozzle

*The Developer Kit includes:*Mark One 3D Printer.  *Earliest ship date*.*MarkForged software.  *Premium software support.**Kevlar® filament, 300 cm3 (18.3 in3)*Carbon fiber filament, 200 cm3 (12.2 in3)Fiberglass filament, 300 cm3 (18.3 in3)Nylon filament, 2000 cm3 (122 in3)PLA filament, 2000 cm3 (122 in3)5 x CFF Quick-change nozzle5 x FFF Quick-change nozzle2 additional print beds

----------


## S.V.D.

Does this printer have some kind of offline software to work with?

----------


## fabhappy

> Does this printer have some kind of offline software to work with?


Only if your situation requires it, like if you're DoD and need to run the software offline.  Otherwise, you'll want to stick with Eiger (the online software) because they continually update it.  The offline software does not have all of the latest features, from what I understand.

----------

